# I am so scared



## 123abc (Nov 5, 2001)

Also posted in young adults issues:Hello everyone. I jsut discovered this website tonight, for the first time. I am hoping to find some advice, and perhaps comfort, in this online community. Reading some of the messages posted here, I feel so much better to know that I am not alone. I would appreciate it if you would take the time to listen to me, and perhaps respond.When I was ten years old I had a terrible episode of a bowel problem. It lasted for ten terrible months. It was diarhea, cramps, cramps from h*ll. It was terrible! I felt like a needed to go all the time. I lost most of my wight. I went to the local hospital, where I was ridiculed by doctors, and told that I had the stomach flu. After it lasted for a couple of months, they soon realized that I had something else. Many tests were run, some worse than others. They all came back normal. I had no deadly illnesses, or anything else of that sort. Many doctors suggested IBS, but I was too afraid of what that might be like, to come to terms with it. I had some terrible tests, and then, miraculously, after ten months, it went away.I was so happy! I moved on with my life. I went to high school, and made the honour roll, and got a job, as well. Now, at age 15, everything seems to be going just right... until yesterday. For the past week or so, I have felt nauseated. I wrote it off as the stomach flu, but yesterday it turned much worse. I spent 45 minutes on the toilet at work. I missed work the entire weekend. I will end up missing school. The pain has not gone away. I have nothing but cramps. I have a constant feeling of needing to "go," but when I do, I feel no relief. This has been going on for a couple of days now. It is just like what I had when I was younger.Thinking I had the flu, I went off of soid foods, so my stomach is nearly empty. In a couple days I will be meeting with my doctor. I am so scared!!! I don't know what to do! I spent an hour or so crying. I don't know how I will be able to live my life the same as before! I remember when I was ten, having "attacks", where I would rush to the toilet, and spend 1/2 an hour or so in there, in agony. I feel just like that, only instead of lasting 1/2 an hour, its lasting days! I feel no relief, even though my bowels are so empty, all I have is gas!My doctor and parent are still hopeful that this is the flu, but I know it isn't. I can differentiate the pain, and I know that this is the same as when I was younger, if not worse.Does anyone have any tips for this? any idea how long these days-long episodes last? how long IBS terms last?It helps to know that other people like me are out there. I am so scared, that I am crying right now. Please respond. Thank you very, very much.


----------

